
Putting Wikipedia on the blockchain - ivoras
https://steemit.com/blockchain/@ivoras/putting-wikipedia-on-the-blockchain
======
zunzun
Not knowing, I wonder what is the current carrying capacity of the blockchain?
That is, how much data can it hold at the present time? I assume some form of
data redundancy is present.

